# Destroyed gearbox on my LANDPRIDE tiller!



## Melensdad

Damn.

Not sure what the heck happened.  The tiller is a 48" PTO driven LANDPRIDE brand tiller.  The gearbox is connected to a "slip clutch" which is connected to the PTO shaft which is driven by the tractor's rear PTO.

My guess, without digging into it yet, is the slip clutch is frozen and failed.  There are 4 screws holding the front of the gearbox on.  More correctly there WERE 4 screws.  They have been sheered off at the face.  I can see right into the gearbox.

I am NOT a happy camper right now.  Its only 1pm, we have rain coming and I have more tilling to do for a new bed where I want to tear out the grass and put in a row of blackberry bushes.  Tractor store closes in less than an hour, can't even get this loaded up on the trailer and driver over there before they close.  So I'm stuck.  I guess its time for manual labor . . . not.  Better yet, time for Sam Adams Boston Lager.  

Damn.


----------



## thcri RIP

B_Skurka said:


> Damn.
> 
> Tractor store closes in less than an hour, can't even get this loaded up on the trailer and driver over there before they close.  So I'm stuck.  I guess its time for manual labor . . . not.  Better yet, time for Sam Adams Boston Lager.
> 
> Damn.



Can't you go to the store and just buy the gearbox and install yourself?


----------



## Spiffy1

Now logic like that Murph is bound to screw up any genuinely good excuse to pop the top on a few.


----------



## thcri RIP

Spiffy1 said:


> Now logic like that Murph is bound to screw up any genuinely good excuse to pop the top on a few.




Not really,

Step 1, go into town and pick up gearbox and some brew across the street.

Step 2, Sit in the garage with tiller in front of you, open first brew and look things over.

Step 3, Pick up wrench and start tearing apart.

Step 3B, Half way through open 2nd brew.

Step 4.  When done with 2nd brew finish tear down.


I think you get my drift right Spiffy??


----------



## muleman RIP

Gonna take a lot more than 2 brews to do the job!


----------



## thcri RIP

I only put in 4 of the 26 steps.


----------



## Spiffy1

thcri said:


> I only put in 4 of the 26 steps.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bob, you can borrow mine or if you are really in a hurry most Tractor Supply Stores have the complete tillers in stock.  You could finish the job this afternoon and when you get the landpride repaired next week you would have a spare.  I'm surprised you didn't already have two tillers, you seem to have at least two of everything else. 

heres a list of their stores:


ANDERSON,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 ANGOLA,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 BEDFORD,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 BOONVILLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 COLUMBIA CITY,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 CORYDON,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 DECATUR,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 EVANSVILLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 FORT WAYNE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 FRANKLIN,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 GOSHEN,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 GREENCASTLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 GREENFIELD,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 GREENSBURG,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 GREENWOOD,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 INDIANAPOLIS,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 KENDALLVILLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 LA PORTE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 LAFAYETTE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 LEBANON,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 MADISON,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 MARION,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 MUNCIE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 NEW CASTLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 NOBLESVILLE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 PLAINFIELD,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 PLYMOUTH,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 RICHMOND,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 SEYMOUR,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 ST. JOHN,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 TERRE HAUTE,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 VALPARAISO,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 VINCENNES,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 WABASH,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	          	 WARSAW,  	           	           	        	     	        	           	           	             WESTFIELD


----------



## BoneheadNW

You are going to tear *out* grass and put *in* blackberry bushes?  Never heard of that.  I have about 1/2 acre of blackberry bushes that I will give to you if you take them *out* and put grass *in*!
Bone


----------



## k-dog

Bob,

This must be the year for tillers to break.  When I was tilling earlier this year with my Woods tiller, I snapped the chain on it.  After closer research, the slip clutch had seized up where it sets out in the weather.  A new chain was over $100 and the gasket was like $30.  A trip to tractor supply, I got enough chain and connecting links for 3 fixes and gasket material for the same price.  After getting the chain back on, I had to unseize the slip clutch which was easier than I thought.  Then I had to readjust the slip clutch which took some time and trial and error.
Hang in there you'll get it done.


----------



## thcri RIP

k-dog said:


> After closer research, the slip clutch had seized up where it sets out in the weather.




The slip clutch on my tiller when not in use has three allen screws that you turn to loosen up while not in use.  Kdog are you sure yours don't have that??


----------



## k-dog

I never noticed and didn't remember seeing anything about it in the book.  I'll have to look into that.  Thanks for the heads up Murph.


----------



## thcri RIP

Here is from a unit like mine.  Mine is a Buhler but I think the slip clutches are only made from a few different companies.  Wish they showed a picture of it.  My manual also said to disengage when not in use.




> SLIP CLUTCH
> During normal operation, the slip clutch can release and slip when encountering an
> obstruction or when overloaded. It is designed to slip when the load exceeds 3 times its
> nominal rating. When the clutch slips too frequently during normal operating conditions,
> it is necessary to replace the clutch linings. NOTE: The PTO shafts are shipped with
> the slip clutch disengaged. There are four socket set screws on the inside of the clutch
> assembly, which are turned out as far as they go to engage the clutch. Disengage
> clutch by turni ng set screws in fully.


----------



## Gerard

.... and the verdict is?


----------



## Melensdad

Gerard said:


> .... and the verdict is?



No verdict.  It disconnected it and left it in the shop to sit and repair itself while I do other things with the tractor.

Like today I used the FEL to haul a bunch of trimmed Hawthorn tree branches to the burn pile.  While I was stacking those branches for the fire one of the 2" long nasty thorns jammed just about a full inch into my left wrist, stopped only by the bone it bumped into. * The tractor didn't feel a thing.*  My arm, however, is now swollen at the wrist and throbbing in pain


----------



## Gerard

OUCH! Hope it doesn't get infected.


----------



## Melensdad

Gerard said:


> OUCH! Hope it doesn't get infected.



My wife was just picking at it with a sterilized needle and pouring hydrogen peroxide on it.  I think she hates me.  It was probably worse than waterboarding.  Then again, I'm pretty much a wimp.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I have two King Kutter tillers, a five foot and a six foot, no problems other than when I purchased the six foot it appeared to use to much power, after a few months the tines no longer turned, took it back a received a new one at no charge.

They must be pretty good as the last time I used it before all of our rain, I somehow picked up a ten foot metal post and the wire that it was attached to and the tractor just died.  I wonder if I should take a look at me slip clutch and see if it is working?


----------

